
The role of Escobar’s residence in Medellín’s historical memory - egusa
https://latinamericareports.com/the-demolition-of-escobar-monaco-in-medellins-historical-memory
======
cf498
A bit unrelated, but I recently learned about the Hippos from Pablo Escobars
private zoo. Three Hippos escaped (or were let go) during the closure of his
zoo and escaped into the wild. Without any natural enemies and a lack of
droughts, they quickly reproduced. There are now 50 of them and the local
authorities dont have a solid plan what to do about them. Sterilizing them is
to time consuming with the existing resources, and killing them was forbidden
after a public outcry. Miraculously they dont seem to have killed anyone yet.

[https://youtu.be/R_ViOLgvsuY](https://youtu.be/R_ViOLgvsuY)

In short, because of Pablo Escobar Colombia has a Hippo problem.

~~~
quink
Amazon’s The Grand Tour made it a big plot point in their Colombia special
too.

------
mahgnous
How does this have anything to do with Hacker News or tech?

~~~
dang
HN is for anything that gratifies intellectual curiosity.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

